# Kim Jon Un... blames US



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

North Korea blames US for shutting down its Internet and insults Obama

News from The Associated Press

and

http://www.cnn.com/2014/12/26/world/asia/north-korea-the-interview-reaction/index.html


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

This whole thing is embarrassing.
God Save this Great Republic.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

TG said:


> North Korea blames US for shutting down its Internet and insults Obama
> 
> News from The Associated Press
> 
> ...


 Well, at least his discription of O'bummer and Kerry were spot-on. The rest I don't know about. Besides, who cares what the little, fat, mushroom haircutted creep thinks?


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Kim Jon Un, IMO, is a child who shouldn't even be in charge of a school crossing, let alone leader of a country. What he is going to do, is get a lot of people killed, mostly his own countrymen/women.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

For a bassackwards foreigner who resembles a potato with a uniform on,sometimes his(their) descriptions of our leaders are ridiculously funny.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

And spot on too!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

We (meaning our regime) bragged about attacking Iran in 2012. It made the regime look tough so the Israelis wouldn't abandon them and vote for its opposition. There is no benefit to announcing it attacked NK.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

There won't be any benefit in releasing information until the next election.

Not many people know, but Kim was educated in western nations, mainly European private schools.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Well he had the Obama part right. As for the rest of his babble , not interested.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

"Well, at least his discription of O'bummer and Kerry were spot-on. The rest I don't know about. Besides, who cares what the little, fat, mushroom haircutted creep thinks?"

Bwahaha! That has been the 1 thing kju contributed. Unabashed descriptions of this administration.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Putin is behind all this!! lol


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

LOL You think this is embarrassing? Putin invited the pudgy microbrain to visit Russia in May... sigh


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

This is his sister. Kim yo jong. He has an older brother also, he's about two years older. They all went to two private schools in Switzerland.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

James m said:


> This is his sister. Kim yo jong. He has an older brother also, he's about two years older. They all went to two private schools in Switzerland.


The female on the left is his wife.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Well he does have a little sister. Born in 1987.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

James m said:


> Well he does have a little sister. Born in 1987.


Yes, the female on the right is his sister


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Will you guys stop talking about him? He's going to take this site down next!! Then I won't have anything to do tomorrow!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Mish said:


> Will you guys stop talking about him? He's going to take this site down next!! Then I won't have anything to do tomorrow!


I dated his sister for four months back in college.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

James m said:


> I dated his sister for four months back in college.


^^^^^^^I would just like to say, *I don't know this guy!!*


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

TG said:


> LOL You think this is embarrassing? Putin invited the pudgy microbrain to visit Russia in May... sigh


Good, then the two of then can commiserate since they both have failing economies. We may have a lot of problems but our economy is doing 10 times better than their economies combined.


----------

